# It was TERRIFYING!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can so relate and sympathize with you, I absolutely HATE snakes, all kinds, all sizes, I'm right there with you. 

Good boy Sampson and a big thank you to your co-worker.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I still remember the night many years ago when I let Cheyenne my black Aussie/BC mix out to go potty. I was standing next to a bird feeder and didn't know there was a fruit rat on it. She came running and went airborne grabbing the rat and running with it. I was so stunned that I couldn't get the command "drop it" out of my mouth. It was 11:00 p.m. and I'm screaming in the yard to leave it it's dirty she would open her mouth and the rat would start to escape and she would grab him again with me screaming it's dirty leave it. My husband comes running and I finally got the right command out. Mr. Rat was stunned, but made his way to safety. I felt like a fool.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuck*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I can so relate and sympathize with you, I absolutely HATE snakes, all kinds, all sizes, I'm right there with you.
> 
> Good boy Sampson and a big thank you to your co-worker.


I'm right there with you and Carolina Mom!


----------

